# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Video sobre construcción Presa de Nagore

## jasg555

He encontrado éste video montaje de la construcción de la presa de Nagore.
Es sencillo y se entiende fenomenal, sobre todo el proceso de desvío del río y la ataguía.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFfCMKwi0fE

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buen video jasg555.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> He encontrado éste video montaje de la construcción de la presa de Nagore.
> Es sencillo y se entiende fenomenal, sobre todo el proceso de desvío del río y la ataguía.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFfCMKwi0fE


Muy interesante e ilustrativo video.
Quedará muy lindo, segun la recreacion.
¿el primer embalse para funcion medioambiental?

----------


## jasg555

Ya sabeis como se venden éstas cosas. Lo mejor para el medio ambiente y para la ecología sería no construirla.

Perooo, doctores tiene la iglesia...

Ahora voy a poner otro que te c*g*s las patas p´abajo con la ecología...

----------


## REEGE

Muy curioso y que bien se vé todo así... esperemos que todo sea así de bonito.
Saludos.

----------

